# Und wieder ein CMS mehr



## MArc (23. April 2009)

Hallo Forum,

da ich seit einiger Zeit an einem, ... tata: WCMS bin,
wollte ich erste fremde Meinungen ueber den
aktuellen Stand einholen.

Ich moechte garnicht gross Werbung machen,
da es ohnehin noch weit von fertig entfernt ist
und eine paar Dinge noch nicht implementiert sind.

Bitte logt euch ein und sagt mir, ob man damit arbeiten
koennte und was eure Eindruecke sind.

http://demo.kryn.org/admin
login: admin
pw: admin

Ich habe die IPs ausgeblendet.
Designerisch bitte nicht so stark bewerten, denn in der
Thematik bin ich doch recht schlecht 

Noch eine Anmerkung:
* Ich habe noch nicht viele Layouts, Templates, Content-Templates, Navigations-Templates erstellt (im prinzip nur keine extras), von daher ist die Virsuelle komponente im frontend ein bisschen unspektakulaer 
* Ist momentan nur auf Gecko optimiert. Es kann sehr gut sein,
dass im IE/Webkit/etc einige Teile nicht funktionieren oder die GUI
komplett nicht funktionsfaehig ist.

Falls Fragen entstehen bzgl. der Nutzung oder aehnliches, einfach drauf los..;-)

Gruesse,
MArc


----------



## wavetraxx (23. April 2009)

Sali Marc,

ich war gerade auf Deiner Seite und hab es mir angeschaut.

Da ich mehr der Designer als Programmierer bin, erstmal grossen Respekt.

Ich frage mich bei 90% aller CMS, wieso die Grundstruktur so kompliziert aufgebaut ist. Als Programmierer hat man wahrscheinlich eine andere Ansichtsweise und ist alles logisch. 
Wie gesagt ich bin mehr der Designer und schaue das ganze aus der Sicht vom normalen Benutzer aus.

Ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge (Ob umsetzbar oder nicht, keine Ahnung).
1.) Content Editieren direkt Frontend (WYSIWYG)
2.) Navigationen verschieben Frontend/Backend via Drag and Drop
3.) Template bearbeiten, wieso z.B. nicht als Popup-Fenster aufrufen, damit man die Webseite noch sieht und man die Änderung 1:1 ansehen kann

Es gibt noch viele Ideen und Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Von der Benutzung rate ich immer davon ab, Joomla/Typo3 und Co als Vorlage zu nehmen, die sind (aus meiner Sicht) einfach nicht besonders benutzerfreundlich. 

Grafisch, wie bereits von Dir erwähnt, noch nicht viel los. Aber ansonsten, Super.

Grüsse Chris


----------



## MArc (23. April 2009)

Servus Chris,

danke erstmal. 
Ich versuche jeden Ratschlag aufzunehmen und ggf. umzusetzen,
also mal zu deinen Punkten:
1. Das editieren einer Inhaltsbox mit nem WYSIWYG geht ja bereits
und da ich im frontend ausschließlich die Seite darstellen wollte,
wollte ich die komplett administration in die admin-gui legen.
Fande die CMS, die ein einzig rießes WYSIWYG waren nie so toll ;-)
2. Navigationen sowieo inhaltsboxen kann man schon bequem via
Drag'n'Drop verschieben : )
3. Das ist ne gute idee - hatte da auch schon an einen Html/css/javascript-Editor
gedacht, der bisschen highlighting kann.

Ansonsten kann ich noch dazu sagen, dass das CMS, sofern ich weiter zeit find,
es definitiv open-sourcen werde - in welcher lizenz ist noch unklar.

Edit: Zum Theme mehr Ideen: Als her damit ;-)

Grüße und Danke,
MArc


----------



## MArc (20. Juni 2010)

Nabend,

so, wollte nur hier kurz als Information hinzufügen,
dass sich bei diesem CMS einiges getan hat.

Ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter dieser Thread,
aber sicherlich nun noch interessant für einige. 

Grüße,
  MArc


----------



## Zenti (23. Juni 2010)

Wow,.. Oberfläche der Administration finde ich sehr gut! Respekt 
Könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen damit mal zu arbeiten 

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
*Zenti


----------



## ComFreek (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe es mir mal angeschaut. Echt super! Ich finde vorallem die Oberfläche gut, denn die lehnt stark an den Dateiexplorer an!
(Vielleicht sollte ich sagen, dass ich mir nur das 1. Bild auf der HP angeschaut habe )


----------



## MArc (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

danke ! Freue mich immer über nettes Feedback 

Grüße,
 MArc


----------



## pcfan77 (29. Juni 2010)

Hi, finde ich auch echt gelungen. Macht lust auf mehr.


----------



## Marschal (29. Juni 2010)

Ist eine sehr gelungene Oberfläche. Sehr gute Arbeit. kann man das CMS runterladen/installieren? ist es scon soweit? Würde es vllt gern mal mit einem nächsten Projekt testen.

MfG Marschal


----------



## MArc (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

vielen Dank. 
Ja, in der tat. Wir setzen es bereits bei diversen Webseiten ein und die Kunden sind hochauf begeistert vom Workflow
und der Performance. Die Installationsskripte und alles, was gebraucht wird, um es zu installieren ist bereits dabei.
Die Datenbank wird von der Engine verwaltet, so dass man keine Hand dort anlegen braucht (Ausser ein User erstellen  ).

Bei Fragen einfach vielleicht kurz ein blick in das Wiki: http://wiki.kryn.org werfen
oder falls es "hartnaeckigere" Fragen sind, einfach im Forum vorbeischauen: http://forum.kryn.org


Gruesse,
 MArc


----------



## ComFreek (29. Juni 2010)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass das System alle Dateien (wie beim Login) nochmal neulädt. Doch das ist unnötig, da die bereits im Cache des Browsers ist, dies könntest du eventuell mit Cookies prüfen.


----------



## applefan (27. August 2010)

Wow, ich finde die Oberfläche sehr schön schlicht und übersichtlich.
Natürlich könnte man von der Usability noch was machen, aber ich hätte schlechteres 
erwartet. Mach weiter so!


----------



## nchristoph (30. August 2010)

Sry ich krieg das CMS nicht installiert.

Sobald ich die Datei runterlade und entpacke, kommt bei mir einer Interner Serverfehler, wenn ich die htaccess datei umbennene kann ich zwar installieren, aber nicht benutzen, weil einige Dateien fehlen.

Wo liegt das problem?

Ich will das teil auf einer Apache lokal installieren.


----------



## MArc (30. August 2010)

Hi,

hast du mal die Variante von dem Wiki probiert ?
http://wiki.kryn.org/Frequently_Asked_Questions_(FAQ)

Das htaccess muss in jedem fall laufen, da sonst die URLs nicht erkannt werden.


----------



## Slizzzer (31. August 2010)

Hallo!
Der Adminbereich ist ja mal was ganz anderes, als man so gewohnt ist! Gefällt mir gut. Man hat das Gefühl auf einem OS-Desktop zu arbeiten.
Für Sicherheitsfanatiker sicher nichts, da die die Scripte normalerweise blockieren. Habt ihr da schon Rückmeldung, was die Sicherheit betrifft?
Ich werd es mal testen. Die meisten CMS sind zu komplex und zu sperrig. Könnte ein neuer Star am CMS-Himmel werden ;o)
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## nchristoph (8. September 2010)

Hab die Installation jetzt hingekriegt.

Hab allerdings kleiner Anzeigefehler. Im I.E funktioniert das Logo nicht dafür CMS, im Firefox hab ich nur Plaintextdarstellung, kein CSS, keine Bilder.


----------



## MArc (9. September 2010)

Hallo !

@comFreak, danke fuer den Tip! Sind gerade an der 0.7b dran, die in den naechsten Tagen erscheinen wird, und werden auch dort versuchen noch weiter zu optimieren.

@slizzer,
danke fuer die Blumen : )
In sachen Sicherheit hatten wir bisher nur einmal ein Hinweis auf ein - zugegeben - wirklich bloeden Fehler bekommen (Steht auch in den News), der allerdings sofort gefixt wurde - aber dafuer ist die Beta-Status ja auch da .
Bis dato haben wir einige tausend Downloads und sonst keine negativen Rueckmeldung von Usern bzgl. Sicherheit bekommen. Wir bemuehen uns aber auch sehr, die Sicherheit bestmoeglichst in Griff zu bekommen.


@nchristoph,
das klingt ganz so, als waere etwas mit mod_rewrite nicht in Ordnung.
Um nicht diesen Thread mit Problemen vollzukleben, wuerde ich dich bitten, einen anderen Thread aufzumachen oder aber kurz in unserem Forum kurz die Problematik zu beschreiben - wir helfen immer gerne.

Gruesse,
 MArc


----------



## ComFreek (9. September 2010)

@MArc: Außerdem finde ich es auch gut, dass die Website in Englisch ist. Somit bekommt Ihr mehr Anwender.

Gibt es auf der Website eigentlich einen RSS-Feed für die News oder ähnliches? Ich habe nichts derartiges gefunden.


PS: Mich schreibt man übrigens mit doppelt *ee*, machen aber viele


----------



## Reg (9. September 2010)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Mich schreibt man übrigens mit doppelt ee, machen aber viele


 ah ja, also ComFr*ee*k - was für ein buchstaben-/zeichensalat - wohl bekomm's


----------



## ComFreek (9. September 2010)

@Gast Reg:
  War mein Fehler mit den BB-Codes, ich habe es schon korrigiert. 
ComFreek kommt von *Com*puter-*Freak*, aber Freak habe ich abgeändert, das ist sozusagen ein Eigenname ​


----------



## MArc (10. September 2010)

Hey,

ne, RSS haben wir auf der Hauptseite noch nicht.
In einigen Tagen kommt aber die neue 0.7b, in dem Atemzug kommt auch ein kleines
Upgrade fuer die Hauptseite : )

Gruesse

PS: sorry, ist notiert : D


----------



## caramba12321 (13. September 2010)

Hi Marc,
Also das was ich mir bis jetzt anschauen konnte war sehr  vielversprechend, das Backend finde ich sehr übersichtlich, erinnert mich an Diem, nur das eures schneller und flüssiger läuft 
Außerdem war ich begeistert wie schlank euer Code geblieben ist, nicht schlecht.
Was ich übrigens richtig gut finde ist, dass ihr keine administrativen funktionen mit ins Frontend einbindet, ich mags auch lieber wenns strikt getrennt ist.

Was mir persönlich allerdings noch sehr fehlen würde(mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich meistens eh standalone lösungen umsetze) ist ein SEO Modul.
Auch ein Plugin Modul wäre klasse!

Ich werde mir das CMS nochmal vornehmen soblad ich Zeit habe. Ich behalte Euer Projekt aber in jedem Fall im Auge******


----------



## MArc (16. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

wir haben soeben die neue Version freigegeben!
Freuen uns auf aufregende Kritik 

http://www.kryn.org/

Gruesse,
   MArc


----------



## nchristoph (16. September 2010)

Also muss sagen, das V 0.7 ist um einiges besser als 0.6, vor allem schneller und Stabiler.

Eines jedoch muss ich bekritteln: Ich suche jetzt seitdem der Download online gestellt wurde nach dem Menüpunkt, um News hinzuzufügen, finde nur News overview und das wars. Wo und wie mach ich das?

Ich denke, das Kryn ich für meine nächste Website verwenden werde.

EDIT:

Ich weiss jetzt warum ich den Knopf zum hinzufügen nicht gefunden habe: im Firefox wird er nicht angezeigt, im IE dagegen schon.


----------



## ComFreek (16. September 2010)

Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass die IP's auf dem Demowebsite angezeigt werden und zwar auch von anderen!
Mich stört es nicht, wenn ihr das in die DB speichert, aber anderen das zeigen, finde ich nicht so gut.


----------



## MArc (16. September 2010)

Servus ihr zwei,

@ComFreek, habe die IPs in der Demo nun datenbanktechnisch auf 5 Zeichen beschränkt - ich denke, das kommt jedem entgegen 

@nchristoph, das hört sich garnicht gut an. Hast du eventuelle ein Screenshot und/oder Fehlerlog auszug aus dem Firefox für uns? (Firefoxmenü -> Extras -> Fehlerkonsole, vor dem starten des Fenstern öffnen und leeren) - gerne via PM.

Grüße,
  MArc


----------



## nchristoph (20. September 2010)

Hat etwas länger gedauert, hatte über WE kein Inet.

Im Anhang findest du meine Fehler Konsole, leider kann man die ja nicht exportieren.


----------



## ComFreek (20. September 2010)

Ich habe die gleichen Fehler wie nchristoph im Firefox (neuste Version). Allerdings sind das nur Warnungen, keine Fehler.

In Chrome kommen sehr viele Fehler. @MArc: Schau dir das einfach mal an.


Das Erstellen einer Seite finde ich ein wenig kompliziert, aber das Feature mehrere Domains zu verwalten finde ich sehr gut!
Ich finde den Bereich in der Mitte leer. Eventuell kannst du so eine Art Desktop mit Verknüpfungen hinmachen, falls du nichts anderes vorhast.

Außerdem nervt das Laden der ganzen Dateien beim Neuladen der Seite. Ich arbeite oft z.B. bei Joomla mit mehreren Fenstern und das Neuladen würde nicht gut ankommen.
Man könnte doch eventuell prüfen, ob ein definiertes Cookie noch da ist und dann eventuell das Laden überspringen. Wobei man sich eigentlich nicht drauf verlassen kann, denn man kann beides einzeln löschen, was aber die meisten Anwender nicht machen.


----------



## MArc (20. September 2010)

Servus,

Die Warnungen kann man einfach ignorieren - die machen nichts kaputt.

Den Bug mit dem + Button habe ich vermutlich beseitigt. Da ich ihn aber nicht reproduzieren konnte nur ein vermutlich. Ihr könnte mal über die Administration updaten und neuladen.

@ComFreek, mit mehreren Browser-Tabs brauchste garnicht arbeiten, da die Oberfläche an sich ja schon tabs hat und du dort mehrere Aufgaben übereinander legen kannst. In dem Desktopbereich kannst Du aktuell schon Verknüpfungen zu Fenstern hinterlegen - allerdings noch ein wenig Versteckt, da in der Beta noch nicht ganz 100% ausgereift. (Bei jedem Fenster ist oben links ein kleiner Haken, den mal drücken). Ich denke, das erste Laden ist zu verkraften, denn dafür ist der restliche Ablauf wesentlich schneller - aber ich schau mal, ob ich da was schnelles hinkrieg. (Wobei bei mir das relativ schnell geht - gefühlte 2,5 Sekunden in einem Win-Safari)

Grüße


----------



## ComFreek (20. September 2010)

Also bei mir dauert es mit Google Chrome für Windows genau  10 Sekunden.

Der Desktop funktioniert noch nicht richtig. Die Elemente lassen sich einfach kopieren anstatt zu verschieben. Aber das ist ja noch die Beta.





			
				MArc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit mehreren Browser-Tabs brauchste garnicht arbeiten, da die Oberfläche an sich ja schon tabs hat und du dort mehrere Aufgaben übereinander legen kannst.


Stimmt eigentlich. Wenn man die Fenster als Tabs anordnen könnte (<-> übereinander), dann wäre das Fenster-Managment echt perfekt!


----------



## MArc (20. September 2010)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Also bei mir dauert es mit Google Chrome für Windows genau  10 Sekunden.


Oh, ist das bei der Demo auch so ?



ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Der Desktop funktioniert noch nicht richtig. Die Elemente lassen sich einfach kopieren anstatt zu verschieben. Aber das ist ja noch die Beta.


Das funktioniert schon, nur du hast 5x auf den "Erstelle Verknüpfung" angeklickt und die legt's noch übereinandern, statt dynamisch nebeneinander - daher kommt der scheinbare "Kopiereffekt".

//Edit
Wie meinste das mit den Tabs anordnern ? Willst du quasi, dass man die Tabs unten verschieben kann per Drag'n'Drop ?
So wie man bei den Linux Windowsmanager schon immer kann, oder ganz neu wie bei Windows 7, dass es auch die Elemente speichert (Andockt) ?


----------



## ComFreek (20. September 2010)

MArc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh, ist das bei der Demo auch so ?


Bei der Demo dauert es ca. 5 Sekunden.
Aber wie kann das sein? Eigentlich müsste es doch lokal mit XAMPP schneller sein...



			
				MArc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das funktioniert schon, nur du hast 5x auf den "Erstelle Verknüpfung" angeklickt und die legt's noch übereinandern, statt dynamisch nebeneinander - daher kommt der scheinbare "Kopiereffekt".


Ja, ich habe mehrmals draufgeklickt, mein Fehler 



			
				MArc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie meinste das mit den Tabs anordnern ? Willst du quasi, dass man die Tabs unten verschieben kann per Drag'n'Drop ?
> So wie man bei den Linux Windowsmanager schon immer kann, oder ganz neu wie bei Windows 7, dass es auch die Elemente speichert (Andockt) ?


Sorry, ich habe gerade bemerkt, dass es doch eine Leiste unten gibt, in der die Programme angezeigt werden.
Ich finde aber, dass die Position oben besser wäre, so wie das Design der meisten Browser.
Man denkt irgendwie, dass man zwei Taskleisten hat 
Aber das ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## nchristoph (21. September 2010)

Jetzt funktioniert der Addbutton auch.

Kleine Kritik ist mir aufgefallen: Wenn man nicht logout macht, wird man automatisch wieder eingeloggt, ohne das man was eingeben muss, bei der Demo genauso. 

Sicherheitstechnisch würde ich es besser finden, wenn man nach einer gewissen Zeit automatisch ausgeloggt würde.


----------



## MArc (16. November 2010)

Hallo!

wollte hier kurz verlauten lassen, dass eine neue Version ansteht: 0.8!
Darin enthalten ist u.a. der von euch angesprochene Performanceboost beim ersten laden; Ist nun um einiges schneller. Weitere Infos zu den Änderungen findet Ihr auf der Seite.

Grüße,
   MArc


----------



## ComFreek (16. November 2010)

Werde ich mir angucken 

Noch ein paar Tips:

Ich würde die Lizenz eher in eine TXT-Datei packen, anstatt in eine PDF. Das ist bei den meisten einfach so.
Das Design der Installation könnte ein wenig verbessert werden, ist aber nicht sehr wichtig.
Nach dem letzten Schritt der Installation kommt neben den "Create table..."-Meldungen folgendes Error:


```
Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in C:\xampp\htdocs\kryn\inc\kryn\kryn.class.php on line 834
```

Es sollte eine Meldung kommen, das Passwort des Admins auszutauschen (weil Standard admin ist)
Wenn ich eine neue Seite, kann ich die Position (z.B. localhost) nicht auswählen.

Gibt es vielleicht ein Forum? Ich habe mich schon registriert als ComFreek.


----------



## MArc (17. November 2010)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Nach dem letzten Schritt der Installation kommt neben den "Create table..."-Meldungen folgendes Error:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wurde behoben.



ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es vielleicht ein Forum? Ich habe mich schon registriert als ComFreek.



Wie meinst Du das mit dem Forum ?


----------



## ComFreek (17. November 2010)

MArc hat gesagt.:


> Wie meinst Du das mit dem Forum ?


Ein Forum speziell für Kryn, in das man Bugs melden kann etc.
Wäre vielleicht besser darein zu schreiben, als hier in tutorials.de rein.


----------



## MArc (17. November 2010)

Ein Forum existiert bereits: http://forum.kryn.org/
Ebenso wie ein Wiki: http://wiki.kryn.org
Ist zu finden unter dem Reiter "Community": http://www.kryn.org/community

Also, hatte mir fast gedacht, dass Du das Forum noch nicht gefunden hattest, allerdings hat mich der anschließende Satz "Ich habe mich schon registriert als ComFreek" ein wenig stutzig gemacht. Welches Forum meinst Du denn? Unseres kann es nicht sein, da Du dort nicht angemeldet bist : P


----------



## ComFreek (18. November 2010)

Sorry für das Missverständnis 

Irgendwie habe ich das übersehen - wie habe ich das nur gemacht 


PS: Ich finde es sehr gut, dass ihr eine IPhone-App gemacht hat, so hat man seine Seite immer im Blick 
     Werde ich ausprobieren.


----------

